# Space Heater And K-1 Kerosene



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

*hello,*

*i use a small space heater to heat the den in my house. it uses K-1 type kerosene "ONLY". why cant u use "red" kerosene it this heater? is it because of the fumes? will red kerosene ruin the wick somehow? maybe burn too hot, or not hot enough? please advise. im not using red kerosene in this heater, but just wondering why u cant. thank you...bob*


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

This answer is from the NASD Gov website. There are basically 2 types of kerosene fuels. 1-K and 2-K. The main difference is sulphur content. 1-K has 0.04% sulphur aND 2-k HAS .30%. The higher sulphur content will affect proper wicking of the fuel and require more wick maintenance. If this is not done properly, a fire or explosion can occur. Higher sulphur will also increase sulphur dioxide emissions. The color of the fuel can vary due to the crude it was refined from. Buying fuel labeled as "water clear" or "clear water" kerosene is not a reliable factor that means it is 1-K. Find a dealer that specifies 1-K. Hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

*thank you maja!*

*that sounds like a good enough reason for me!!!*

*bob:thumbsup:*


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The red is usually die added to indicate it is not tax paid for road use. You can't leaglly pour it into your diesel car or truck.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Joed, I believe you are referring to diesel fuel only. I have not heard of anyone using kerosene for motor vehicles.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

But Joed is correct the red in the Kerosene _is _dye. 



majakdragon said:


> I have not heard of anyone using kerosene for motor vehicles.


Actually Kerosene can power a diesel engine, and if a person were to want to avoid paying road tax could run a 25% +/- kerosene to diesel in say a big rig and save a ton of tax money. That is why they dye the off road diesel fuel. It is entirely possible that where Bobo lives they do dye the kerosene.

But until it is proven that bobo is buying 1-K, I agree it should not be put in the heater. Some one may have sold him some off road diesel. Heaters don't seem to like diesel....I tried once.:no:


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I didn't know there were different type of kerosines. I have a kerosine heater in my garage when its empty i just bull the little tank take it up to the gas station and fill it up with kerosine. The gas station i use has a kerosine gas pump. I will have to ask them what kind of kerosine comes out of it.


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

tgeb: you must have an older heater. we just bought 2 more for the guys doing interior work in cold weather and they are rated to burn all type of fuel oil: meaning kerosene which is pricey but does burn clean, and both types of diesel-which we burn due to the trucks running the stuff. These new heaters I cannot tell a noticable amount of smell difference, and at the end of last year and 30 gallons of fuel both machine internals shoowed no worse for wear of signs of sooting like th older style 1st generation torpedo heaters did/do.


----------

